# My better half



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi all,
I have a few drawings to share, but I will start with one I did back in 2011 and show my later works later.
It's my Girlfriend Dawn.
Various Pencils 4H-4B
Putty eraser
Strathmore Bristol Vellum Paper
Appox 25hrs work.

Hope you like it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW fantastic!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> WOW fantastic!


Thank you Terry.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

STUNNING Drawing!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> STUNNING Drawing!


Thank you chanda.


----------



## SherylG (Feb 27, 2015)

Beautiful! Wow, you are very talented! Love the hair!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

SherylG said:


> Beautiful! Wow, you are very talented! Love the hair!


Thank you.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice job Carl.. Looks like a photo! But how did such a lovely women end up on your arm?


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Nice job Carl.. Looks like a photo! But how did such a lovely women end up on your arm?


lol, Thanks David, I often wonder the same thing.


----------



## Kristikay (Apr 20, 2015)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful. Such excellent skill and gorgeous model!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Kristikay said:


> Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful. Such excellent skill and gorgeous model!


Thank you KristKay, from me and my better half.


----------

